# To get or not to get a Nexus 7 that is my question



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok when it first came out I really wasn't impressed with the nexus 7 to be honest. But I have found a bit of a liking for a 7in tablet and am considering going to buy one tonight. 
I have gotten over the lack of external memory which I still hate but it looks like they are going to force this on us with all devices in the future anyway so might as well accept what isn't going to change.

So my question is for those that have had theirs a while how is it holding up? I have read of some dying and needing replaced already. Some saying it feels cheaply made. Others praising everything about it. 
So I would like opinions of those who have had em a while now to chime in so I can decide it a Nexus 7 will be added to the collection of fine android toys I have or not.

Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Get it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just picked one up yesterday.. Its awesome.. Well worth 200 bucks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

As your attorney I advise you pick up the dock as well.
I have used mine more since I got the charging dock than I have since the N7 came out. Mainly because it's there, it's in sight, and it's ready to go as soon as you pick it up. Plus you can set it to Daydream and use it as a clock (tho I'm starting to worry i'm going to burn my screen out in record time because of this).


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Was hugely disappointed that I didn't get more feedback. Either nexus 7 users don't frequent here or not many have anything to say. But either way I picked one up and have a case and car mount and a couple other accessories on the way already. Still have to look for a dock.

And yeah I never use any of my devices with daydream cause I would be afraid of either burn in or burn out on the screen. Though I did get the two year replacement warranty on this one as well so if it were to get retarded on me it would get replaced or fixed anyway.

Here is to hoping this little baby fulfills the roles I have planned for it.
And now to get my drivers and newest stable available CM for it downloaded to my laptop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Getsome122 said:


> Was hugely disappointed that I didn't get more feedback. Either nexus 7 users don't frequent here or not many have anything to say. But either way I picked one up and have a case and car mount and a couple other accessories on the way already. Still have to look for a dock.
> 
> And yeah I never use any of my devices with daydream cause I would be afraid of either burn in or burn out on the screen. Though I did get the two year replacement warranty on this one as well so if it were to get retarded on me it would get replaced or fixed anyway.
> 
> ...


Well you basically stated your pro and cons earlier, looked like you did your homework probably why you get didn't much in the way of responses.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was more looking to see if its been having any issues with longevity so far. But I got the two yr warranty so am not too worried about it. And my Xoom is still going strong after two yrs. I take good care of my toys.

Still trying to decide if i am going to bother to root and customize the N7 or not. Its pretty damn slick out of the box.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> I was more looking to see if its been having any issues with longevity so far. But I got the two yr warranty so am not too worried about it. And my Xoom is still going strong after two yrs. I take good care of my toys.
> 
> Still trying to decide if i am going to bother to root and customize the N7 or not. Its pretty damn slick out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I've had mine for all of 24 hours and have decided not to root yet. Think I may wait for the 4.2.2 OTA since I haven't taken an OTA for a few years. Did unlock the boot loader and flash TWRP though.


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks to my girlfriend I have joined the Nexus 7 club and this thing is sweet. I am also trying to decide if its worth rooting it or not because I'm also enjoying the stock experience. Almost makes me want to return my phone to stock but I doubt I'll go that far.

Using Evolution 3.0 with Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

This device is certainly worth rooting.. There are tons of ROMs that make the device even cooler.. Plus themes!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I rooted mine right out of the box since although stock is nice and all, I at least like having themes from the Theme Engine from CM ROMs. Allows me to personalize my device the way I want it and I also like the tablet UI which has been removed in 4.2. Other than that, if you want to root it, go for it, if not, stock is still plenty good for the general person.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

It's nice to throw CyanogenMod on since you get Chronus, quick panel customization, etc. Also, I use the stock browser which... stock 4.2.x doesn't include right?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Since I don't use 4.2 myself, I actually don't know what browser is stock on them. I believe Google is wanting to replace the Android Browser with Chrome as the default, but don't quote me on that. Chrome isn't bad, just not my favorite browser or anything.


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

Didn't read all the responses, but here is my two cents.

I have a Nexus 4 and .5 inch thick Samsung laptop, and I still use my N7 a lot. I will admit I used it more when I had my Galaxy Nexus than when I had my SGS3 and N4, and I think that is correlated with the horrible battery life on the GNex compared to newer phones. I still use it a good bit for chrome and social media, and the ever addicting words with friends. I also use it to watch Hulu and Netflix in bed and movies on planes. For $200, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Two things are starting to get on my nerves. Lack of an LED so I can still see that I have notifications if I turn the sound off. And lack of a rear camera. Mostly the lack of the camera. 
Actually starting to regret getting the thing because of this. Having to grab my gnex or Xoom when I have the nex7 in hand and want to take a picture is extremely annoying.
Luckily the fact that it makes a good gps and torque display don't have me disliking it too much yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The Nexus 7 was made in such a fashion that it was quality, but cheap, hence no rear camera. I mean really, how many people use a big tablet for a camera? Few do, but many people don't. If I had to get a picture, whipping my phone out for it doesn't take more than a second for me since I'm always near my phone, but to each their own.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> The Nexus 7 was made in such a fashion that it was quality, but cheap, hence no rear camera. I mean really, how many people use a big tablet for a camera? Few do, but many people don't. If I had to get a picture, whipping my phone out for it doesn't take more than a second for me since I'm always near my phone, but to each their own.


Yeah, I don't see a reason for rear camera. I carry my phone with me much more often.


----------



## mkhtfld76 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have had mine since November. I love it more today than yesterday. Its been like that from day one. If you wanna take photo's and its really a big deal than why not buy a camera??? If the N7 had all that crap on it it would've been $500 and I wouldn't have bought it. Its perfect cuz its what I wanted...a great TABLET at a great price.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Get the 32GB version. If I didn't have my 16GB N7, I would.


----------



## carpenter77 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bought a Sammy galaxy tab 2 7.0 for $179 to keep my kids of my n7. All I have to say is the nexus 7 is way better. The screen is nothing compared to the N7. Feels better in hand. Get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yeah, I don't see a reason for rear camera. I carry my phone with me much more often.


as long as I'm wearing clothes, my phone is in a pocket...and if I'm not it's still within arm's reach if I need a quick picture

my two bits, I ordered my 8GB N7 the day it was announced, I use it almost every day for reading and it's even pushed my home computers out of rotation for many tasks. it's fantastic, I love it, and I recommend it to people all the time. I think I've handled every other 7" tab on the market at this point, and haven't found one that competes on every level. the iPad Mini honestly comes the closest, but I have only recommended that to people already bought into the iTunes ecosystem.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

I think people who use tablets to take pictures are rude, selfish and lazy. Was at Graceland and there were people holding up ipads to take pictures, therefore blocking everyone else's view plus you don't get much time in each room. I've seen people use them at concerts. Just imagine that you were the guy behind the person with the tablet. Imagine the shots ruined because there is someone else's tablet in the shot. Pet peeve. 

So, yeah, get the nexus 7 without the rear camera please.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

the only thing thats holding me back from getting one is the refresh coming in may. Do you guys think its worth it to pick one up now or should i wait?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> the only thing thats holding me back from getting one is the refresh coming in may. Do you guys think its worth it to pick one up now or should i wait?


Dude get one already, you keep posting that you want one.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Dude get one already, you keep posting that you want one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


There's a % of Android forum users that always seem to have troubles being decisive on what device they want or should get. Then the same with ROM, Kernels, etc. There's evidence that show a large % of people do not like lots of choices despite what one would perceive as the contrary (mainly because of "buyer's remorse syndrome" where the person thinks they made the wrong choice versus where you have no choices and have to be content with what you already have). That plus it takes time to research which is the best and some people do not want to do that either because of time constraints or are impatient. I sometimes question if those that keep asking other people to make up their minds for them are perhaps using the wrong device platform and would be happier with one that gives less choices or more obvious choices.

Not to push Apple as anyone's alternative, but this is why Apple only gives a few choices for PCs/laptops versus all the customizations one can do on Windows PCs. Less choices, people become more decisive, make quicker decisions and overall, most are shown to be happier because of it.

Just random info your comment made me think of


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well just grabbed a 32gb for $208 shipped off of eBay. The guy bought it 3 days ago from GameStop and got a $30 warranty thats supposed to cover everything. He's giving me the receipt and everything that comes with it so I think it was a steal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's a % of Android forum users that always seem to have troubles being decisive on what device they want or should get. Then the same with ROM, Kernels, etc. There's evidence that show a large % of people do not like lots of choices despite what one would perceive as the contrary (mainly because of "buyer's remorse syndrome" where the person thinks they made the wrong choice versus where you have no choices and have to be content with what you already have). That plus it takes time to research which is the best and some people do not want to do that either because of time constraints or are impatient. I sometimes question if those that keep asking other people to make up their minds for them are perhaps using the wrong device platform and would be happier with one that gives less choices or more obvious choices.
> 
> Not to push Apple as anyone's alternative, but this is why Apple only gives a few choices for PCs/laptops versus all the customizations one can do on Windows PCs. Less choices, people become more decisive, make quicker decisions and overall, most are shown to be happier because of it.
> 
> Just random info your comment made me think of


I own a Xoom which is slow for me now and I also wanted something more portable. I did a ton of research and looked for days at the best prices I just wanted to make sure I wouldnt be mad in may when the next one came out but it looks like it'll only be a move from the Tegra 3 to a snapdragon 600 and a display bump so I went ahead and bought one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Well congrats. I just saw the thread and wanted to pipe in. I have had a 16gb version for 8 months and love it. It has some issues but it does almost everything. I rarely use the computer these days. I just bought a second one for my daughter who just turned 10. She had an ipod touch but she needs a device to read on, take notes and play on. Debated getting an iPad mini but she's a smart cookie and I think she can manage android with some help. We have apps on both ecosystems so that was not a factor. So far she is in love with it! Being a typical girl, the options to decorate her screens unlike iOS is a big hit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

EDIT: The seller just refunded my payment and told me after he tried to preform a factory reset the screen went black lol just my luck wellim back on the hunt to get one.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

After a little over a month I guess of having it I am finding myself using it all the time now. 
Havent actually found a reason to unlock and root it yet. I for some reason don't feel the need to be able to customize everything on my tablets as much as I do my phone. And beyond that the only real reason I custom rom my phone is to be able to use the native tethering since I still have unlimited data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine mostly collects dust, but I'm not a tablet person. Too hard to want to use a tiny tablet when one has 3 23" 1920x1200 monitors and a desktop PC. I got it so I would have a real tablet to test apps for development on mostly (and to have a GSM based device [I got the hspa version]). Mostly use it to browse web pages and that's about it outside of testing. Still gets more use than my laptop though, just less than my phone, haha.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> Mine mostly collects dust, but I'm not a tablet person. Too hard to want to use a tiny tablet when one has 3 23" 1920x1200 monitors and a desktop PC. I got it so I would have a real tablet to test apps for development on mostly (and to have a GSM based device [I got the hspa version]). Mostly use it to browse web pages and that's about it outside of testing. Still gets more use than my laptop though, just less than my phone, haha.


If you don't mind me asking what do you do for a living?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what do you do for a living?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Software development, of course


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Personally, I use my tablet daily. Reading, surfing the web, a little bit of social gaming, etc. And when I travel, it's great for watching videos on. I still have a laptop (17" gaming laptop from Dell) and a relatively beastly gaming PC with dual monitors (23" and 20"), but the N7 is great for using on the couch while watching tv. Or sitting in front of my monitors at work with a book "open" while I'm pretending to work.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> Personally, I use my tablet daily. Reading, surfing the web, a little bit of social gaming, etc. And when I travel, it's great for watching videos on. I still have a laptop (17" gaming laptop from Dell) and a relatively beastly gaming PC with dual monitors (23" and 20"), but the N7 is great for using on the couch while watching tv. Or sitting in front of my monitors at work with a book "open" while I'm pretending to work.


I plan to use it for just that and to take notes in class with it. I also ordered an Adonit Stylus which is pretty much the closest thing to pen that I could find

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

My only problem with the n7 is the speaker. The tablet is great for consuming media (youtube, netflix, etc) but if there is any noise in the house it can become hard to hear. Wish there was some way to get the volume to go louder


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> My only problem with the n7 is the speaker. The tablet is great for consuming media (youtube, netflix, etc) but if there is any noise in the house it can become hard to hear. Wish there was some way to get the volume to go louder


Try headphones, they work great.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, for what I use it for it's awesome, so I think you'll like it. You may want to look into a case with a bluetooth keyboard though as well, since you'll be using it for taking notes.
> 
> Try headphones, they work great.


i bought a stylus and plan on handwriting notes


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> i bought a stylus and plan on handwriting notes


Hey, if that'll work for you, more power to you. I have horrible handwriting...I wouldn't be able to read anything.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I got mine and I love it its awesome

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

